# Fargo Taxidermy



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I've got a walleye in the freezer that my wife caught ice fishing and I would like to get it mounted in the Fargo area, does anyone have any recommendations on what shops to go to or what shops not to go to.

Thanks.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Bill Kitzman (spelling)

He did a great job with my walleye and has done fish for a couple other people I know and they look great!

He is located in West Fargo.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Cant go wrong with Jodi Slusher (spelling) I dont know how many awards he has won with his taxidermy. He has mounted all kinds of animals and fish for us, and turned out great.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

holmsvc said:


> Bill Kitzman (spelling)
> 
> He did a great job with my walleye and has done fish for a couple other people I know and they look great!
> 
> He is located in West Fargo.


I second that he does a GREAT job


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Third for Kitzman


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

I have had a crappie done by Jody - he did a great job, but painted it the standard crappie colors, he didn't try to match it to the picture of the fish.

Kitzman will match the fish to the picture that you took of it. I have had one Walleye done there for my brother, and we currently have three wopper perch there that should be done this summer.

My personal opinion is that Bill is the best Fish guy in the area. We still take all of my birds down to Jody.

My vote is for Kitzman


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

When it comes to airbrush detail and choices of the different tones of colors used I fifth holmsvc, Scott Schuchard's , njsimonson and lvmylabs recommendation; if you are having a fish mounted in the Fargo area, Bill Kitzman is your best choice for a fish mount.

Here is my oldest son's 28 1/4" Walleye caught at LOW about 5 years ago, Kitzman did an awesome job !!!
 

The pic's do not do the mount justice, It is mounted with quite the action curve in the body, but I can not seem to capture it in a picture. But it gives you an idea of his color choices.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Cant go wrong with Jodi Slusher


I was told that Jodi learned from Bill or at least worked for him for awhile.

I have a buddy that has had a couple of birds done by Jodi and they are both very nice.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The absolute best at mounting fish is Ted Pilgrim from Park Rapids,MN.I want my fish to look like they just came out of the water, he does just that.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate the advice. :beer:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> When it comes to airbrush detail and choices of the different tones of colors used I fifth holmsvc, Scott Schuchard's , njsimonson and lvmylabs recommendation; if you are having a fish mounted in the Fargo area, Bill Kitzman is your best choice for a fish mount.


Does anyone know if Bill has a web site?

Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ND_duckman
I sent you a PM.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

J and K for my money. The J is for Jodi.


----------

